# Clear overflows, Want them black. Ideas



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello everyone, Wanted to ask a question regarding overflows and if there is a way to make them dark so you can't see the standpipes inside.
I purchased a 110 gallon tank, it does need a lot of TLC, and the overflows in both corners are clear. I was wondering if it's possible to paint the insides with epoxy black paint or something like that.
Open to alternative ideas of course.
My thoughs were of replacing these with black acrylic but that's costly and involves removing the old ones and resealing.
Open to suggestions for sure
Can they be painted inside with epoxy or something else. Can some sort of plastic inserts be siliconed in?
thanks everyone
sheldon


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I've read many threads online of people using Krylon Fusion spraypaint. That's probably the cheapest method. If you are willing to spend more. You can take measurements and have black acrylic weirs custom made and silicone them right onto the glass.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If they are glass, Krylon doesn't stick that well and will chip over time. 

As Gucci mentioned, the simplest is to get black acrylic sheets cut and silicone them onto it. It shouldn't cost much as all you will need is a max of 1/8" thickness. Also, you can go to Lowes and have them cut the clear acrylic to size, paint one side w/Krylon and silicone the unpainted side to the overflow.

Some options for you.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

That is probably the best option, great idea Wtac.
You're like the asian macgyver! lol


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

The "asian Macgyver" method sounds good as long as the Krylon Fusion spraypaint is safe for fishy LOL

But if you decide to use epoxy resin paint then you should checkout this link:

http://www.epoxyproducts.com/25points4u.html

Good luck


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

LMFAO!!!

Yes, Krylon is aquarium safe but it's recommended that you allow 7days for a full cure.

Another thing I forgot to mention is that if you can't get a hold of GE1200 or Momentive RTV100 to set it in place, you are going to have to rough up (w/sandpaper) the "glued side" so that the silicone has a good "grab" on the acrylic panel.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks everyone for the tips so far... the overflows are acrylic, forgot to mention that. The original owner also did a piss poor job of putting them in there with the silicone.. all blobbed up and thick.. looks very messy, so maybe i am better taking them off and either painting the inside of them or siliconing the black acrylic to them and do a neater job hopefully...
tks everyone
sheldon


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> The "
> 
> http://www.epoxyproducts.com/25points4u.html
> 
> Good luck


tks for the link, will take a read


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Hmmm...since they are acrylic, they look a little too thin for my comfort.

Call John @NAFB as I've seen a few black acrylic overflows the other day. Just thinking that you might be better off buying black acrylic overflows if you are going to take the time to take them out and clean up the sealing job, expoxy/paint/add black acrylic to opaque them.

The cost in running around, finding this and that and then doing this and that, just replacing them with something that is suitable and 100% will work.

One more thing, do the existing overflows have "teeth" at the top, like a coarse comb? If not...you might want to consider just replacing the overflows. 

I like McGuyvering but sometimes it just easier, faster and neater looking to just replace the darn thing.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Wilson's right, a new set of blacked out overflows will look so much nicer. Especially once you clean up the rest of the tank. If you cut the old ones out, you can bring them in to get the new set sized. Or, you can have the option of a rounded off overflow if you don't want corners.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

wtac said:


> Hmmm...since they are acrylic, they look a little too thin for my comfort.
> 
> Call John @NAFB as I've seen a few black acrylic overflows the other day. Just thinking that you might be better off buying black acrylic overflows if you are going to take the time to take them out and clean up the sealing job, expoxy/paint/add black acrylic to opaque them.
> 
> ...


Heh wtac,,, yes they do have teeth and they are fairly thick but you know you are right... time i do all that messing around i'm better off getting a set of black acrylics. Heh, thanks for pointing all of this out. When i'm ready i'll probobly give john a call for that. Definitely don't want to be able to see those pipes inside.. thank bud.....
cheers!!!!!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

wtac said:


> LMFAO!!!
> 
> Yes, Krylon is aquarium safe but it's recommended that you allow 7days for a full cure.
> 
> Another thing I forgot to mention is that if you can't get a hold of GE1200 or Momentive RTV100 to set it in place, you are going to have to rough up (w/sandpaper) the "glued side" so that the silicone has a good "grab" on the acrylic panel.


I sent an email to Krylon about using the Fusion paint for aquarium use.
This is the response I got from them:

Hi Dave,

Thank you for contacting the Krylon website.

Currently Krylon does not offer a paint or clear coating that is submersible. Consistent submersion will eventually break down and cause the paint film to fail prematurely. The longevity of our coatings would be very limited when used on submersible surfaces or substrates.

Thanks again for your inquiry. Please let us know if you have any other questions or concerns.

Sincerely,

Roger

Krylon Product Support


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I got something similar response from Krylon a few years ago when I had to paint a few PVC return ports parts black for an OM (OceansMotions) closed loop system. Painted quite a few return (from return pump) PVC's to make them less obvious and haven't seen any chips or flaking.

As with any painting, gluing, etc it's all about surface prep


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

wtac said:


> I got something similar response from Krylon a few years ago when I had to paint a few PVC return ports parts black for an OM (OceansMotions) closed loop system. Painted quite a few return (from return pump) PVC's to make them less obvious and haven't seen any chips or flaking.
> 
> As with any painting, gluing, etc it's all about surface prep


Hey that is good to know that after few years it still intact. I guess the company just want to cover their behinds so they don't recommend it.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

dl88dl said:


> Hey that is good to know that after few years it still intact. I guess the company just want to cover their behinds so they don't recommend it.


Sounds that way...similar to how GE no longer recommends their silicone for aquarium use.


----------

